# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  Pc cmos 2 لإزالة كلمة السر للبايس

## أكرم العزاني

PC CMOS Cleaner 2   كلنا يستخدم الطرق التقليدية بتصفير كلمة السر لاعدادات البيوس (BIOS) ومنها ازالة بطارية الجهاز او عمل جمبر ،،، الخ  اليكم هذه الاسطوانة التي تعمل على تصفير كلمة السر او ازالتها او تعطيك الباس الموجود ..  وإن شاء الله سنشرح طريقة كسر الباس الخاص بالبايس.* طريقة استخدام الاسطوانة:-*  أولا:-نقوم بالاقلاع من قارئ الأقراص كما هو محدد:-    ثانيا:- بعد الاقلاع من السيدي انتظر حتى يتم تحميل الملفات ولا تمس شيئا وبعدها ستأتيك هذه النافذة وهي الواجهة الرئيسية للبرنامج:-   اضغط على التالي فحسب.  ثالثا:- سيظهر لنا خياران:-    1- هو خيار التصفير للباس مع ابقاء الاعدادات الاخرى مثل الوقت والتاريخ.   2- تصفير جميع الاعدادات وارجاعها للمصنع بالكامل.     انتظر حتى يكمل البرنامج عمله وستأتيك رسالة تدل على الانهاء واعادة التشغيل اضغط موافق فقط. وهنيئا لك جهاز بلا باسوورد.  ملاحظة هامة:- قد تأتيك رسالة مفادها عدم استجابة الجهاز وذلك لعدم ضبط الوقت والتاريخ فلا مشكلة أدخل على اعدادات البايس واضبط الوقت والتاريخ.  أخيرا وليس آخرا تحميل الاسطوانة:-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   أو  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الموضوع أخذ مني وقتا وجهدا فلا تنس الدعاء لي ولوالدي ولا تنس أيضا التقييم.    *:::أخوكم:::*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## abede7

هناك حل آخر أنزع السويتش الذي بجانب البطارية ثم اشعل الجهاز ثم أرجعه  السويتش إلى مكانه و هنا تحذف كلمة السر

----------


## ahmed189

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## kojyy

مشكور اخى لكن برجاء مراجعة لينكات التحميل

----------


## anwar041

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

